# Cleaning marker pen ink of a Kindle Keyboard screen



## monkeyboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I got some marker pen (Sharpie) ink on my Kindle's screen. Luckily it is just a small 2-3mm dot, but it is annoying. I have tried various water based ways to clean it off (including eyeglass cleaner and detergents) to no avail. Nothing I have tried has made even a slight difference.

I guuess I am going to have to use some sort of solvent based cleaner.... but I don't want to hurt the screen. I can live with the ink more than a damaged screen, if I have a choice.

So.... can someone suggest some sort solvent I could use to clean ink off my Kindle's screen? At work I have access to all sorts of solvents from alcohol to industrial strength ones that would dissolve my whole Kindle... but this is not the sort of thing I want to experiment with. What sort of solvent can clean a Kindle screen wihout marking or dulling it?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some suggestions on this page: http://lilduckduck.com/8-ways-to-remove-permanent-marker-stains/253

I'd go with the mildest things first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are some suggestions on this page: http://lilduckduck.com/8-ways-to-remove-permanent-marker-stains/253
> 
> I'd go with the mildest things first.


Also, test it in the very corner of the screen first...good luck and please report back to us.

Betsy


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

On another forum someone said that they had accidentally used a permanent marker on a dry erase board and wondered the best way to get it off without ruining the board. A teacher responded that all she had to do was use the permanent marker on the same area again and quickly wipe it off before it dried.

I have gotten Sharpie marks off plastic table covers and other plastics by spraying with non-aerosol hairspray and wiping it off. In the case of a Kindle I would spray the hairspray on a Q-tip and dab the spot. I don't think hairspray would damage it, but of course, try it on a tiny spot first.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

In my experience Hairspray is the best thing to remove inks.  Water sets them, permenately.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd try rubbing alcohol. It dissolves most inks, and won't hurt the screen (but don't let it run under the bezel, or it could dissolve any glues used under there.

I once had a ball-point pen leak in a pants pocket, and a bottle or two of rubbing alcohol eventually got it out (every drip through the fabric dripped out blue, but it took forever).


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I would try this.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6178566_clean-sharpie-off-lcd-monitors.html


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have used Goo Gone on a soft cloth to remove sharpie from any kind of items. Has always worked for me without a problem.


----------



## cursor system (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes I agree that you should first test in a place very hidden on your kindle to know how it will affect it


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I use alcohol all the time to clean permanent marker off of things.  Which, by the way, is why the one teacher was able to scribble over a previous Sharpie mark with another Sharpie and wipe it off -- Sharpies are alcohol markers. I have a box of the pre-moistened pads that I used to use when I was giving myself weekly injections... and now I keep them around to remove alcohol marker marks. (Alcohol markers are my preferred method of coloring for my paper crafting, so I tend to need to clean things often.)


----------



## caylenesmom (Jan 8, 2012)

Magic eraser.


----------

